# [2009] Outrigger Vacation Club



## cgiblin (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone know anyone who is a member of the Outrigger Vacation Club and is happy and satisfied...... or not?


----------



## oneofakined (Mar 22, 2009)

*Outrigger Vacation Club*

I am a member. My wife and I signed up for *Outrigger Vacation Club* in 2005 and paid a one time fee for membership. It was a great investment in terms of saving money on travel.


----------



## scotlass (Mar 22, 2009)

Oddly enough, we went to a presentation on this last week under the name of New England Vacation Club.  When we got there, they told us it was really Outrigger but never said why the different names.  Bottom line, they wanted $9,000 up front and $250 a year fee in order to 'save' along the way.  Most of the people attending were retirees and we all said that we would never make up that amount of money in savings during our travel lifetime.  The 'prizes' were bogus as they lured us with a trip which included round trip airfare and 3 nights hotel anywhere in the US.  We knew beforehand that we probably would get nothing for our time so we weren't surprised when the fine print said no travel on holiday weekends, and other blackout dates to the point that we couldn't use it.  (I'm still working, DH is retired).  However, the presentation was only 1 mile away from our home and it was an interesting concept.  The cruises sounded like the best savings.  Since we have 6.5 weeks of timeshare, we said 'no  thanks'.


----------



## oneofakined (Mar 22, 2009)

*Outrigger Vacation Club*

I am not sure why they said New England Vacation Club, everything I have says Outrigger. You are right! The cruises are the best savings. Every two weeks they come out with a new list of close to 50 cruises. I just logged into the membership site and thought I would post the cruise I am going on next. 

Caribbean
5 Day
Oceanview room on the
Imagination
$150
Miami, Key West, Cozumel **$50 OBC and champagne/chocolates**

Now who can beat that? I hope this helps you determine if it is a good deal or not. If you want more info, let me know.

I also want to mention, I used my free travel for a trip to NYC so I got what they promised originally to attend the presentation.


----------



## tugboat annie (Oct 29, 2009)

*Outrigger Warning*

Outrigger Vacation Clubs, whoever is promoting them locally, is basically a scam. They lure people into their offices under false pretenses ('you won a prize', or 'redeem a gift coupon') then hard-sell them on a vacation club membership (often as much as $9000). Their pitch is that their experience and connections will get the member special discounts not available to the general public, but from what I have heard if you join, and then book a vacation, they don't even try to get you the best price. The Better Business Bureau gives them a D- rating, and they are kept from a F only because they arent registered with BBB and, often do business under the names of local 'fronts'. If you travel a lot, your best bet for getting good prices is to either do the grunt work yourself, or develop a relationship with a real travel agent. These people just take the money and run..


----------



## sbuster (Apr 18, 2010)

*Read your post too late*

T. Annie We wish we read your posting before we went to the presentation. We went just to kill some time in between visiting reatives and friends in the area(Plymouth) and of course to check out our prize!!! We now call it "our big trip trap" We do not do cruises and have not recieved any of the promised deeply discounted vacations. Every time we call they have some excuse "too early","too late", "Oh it's high season what do you think" or "you just missed out sorry". Not one of the pictured resorts is available. If any one else is in the same "boat" send an email to travelclubscam@aol.com to get updates on appeal to Ma. A.G. , FTC , BBB, and others.   Thank You


----------

